# Mtnl Users



## Goten (Oct 22, 2010)

I am creating this thread for helping and sharing our tits and bits of using mtnl. Firstly, I want all you mtnl people to go to speedtest.net and check out your speed and ping results so that we can compare the quality of service that mtnl is providing us. Secondly , It would be nice if you wrote about your usage experience and troubles you have had with mtnl(mentioning days to repair that would help). Thirdly, You can ask for help regarding mtnl issues from me and fellow members.

Here are my results and experience.

*www.speedtest.net/result/1000002572.png

I have been using mtnl for the past 6 months. I am using 512kbps unlimited plan. I am fairly satisfied with mtnl as because my connection has been down for only two times making it only to 4 days in total. My service is consistent and very good. The customer care guys respond to your queries too. I have also changed my location in this time and the service was very prompt. Thats all I have to say right now. More updates will follow soon about billing and other procedures and issues.


----------



## ico (Oct 22, 2010)

MTNL obviously. No crap FUP and excellent pings outside India of which Airtel in Delhi can only dream of.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 22, 2010)

You Broadband, Inc. 1MBPS, UL

Speedtest with Bombay servers(from Hyderabad)

*www.speedtest.net/result/1000305672.png

San Fransisco, CA

*www.speedtest.net/result/1000307570.png

Tokyo, JP

*www.speedtest.net/result/1000312930.png


----------



## Goten (Oct 23, 2010)

ico said:


> MTNL obviously. No crap FUP and excellent pings outside India of which Airtel in Delhi can only dream of.



You are so on the point man.


----------



## Goten (Oct 23, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> You Broadband, Inc. 1MBPS, UL
> 
> Speedtest with Bombay servers(from Hyderabad)
> 
> ...


----------

